# Tail feathers turning black



## Anthony (Jun 10, 2012)

I just noticed today that the ends of his tail feathers are turning black. It's only his tail feathers, nowhere else. No changes in his diet or anything and he has been molting the past two weeks. Other than the color he appears fine. He eats, drinks, plays with his toys, chirps... I'm not sure what to make of this. Any help?


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Could it be his mutation?


----------



## Anthony (Jun 10, 2012)

Mezza said:


> Could it be his mutation?


I'm not sure. He's a normal grey split to pied. I have had him for two years, I got him when he was 6 months, and during all his molts this has never happened. Could they just change like that after two and a half years?


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

I don't really know. Hopefully someone else here will be able to help. 
I not familiar with mutations and genetics. Skiddles is a cinnamon pearl and only 15 months old. She has changed heaps over the year. 
I am curious to know the answer to your query though.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

This looks really odd, I don't think it could be related to mutation. It looks like some sort of stain. Try bathing/spraying him thoroughly and see if that changes it.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 10, 2012)

CharVicki said:


> This looks really odd, I don't think it could be related to mutation. It looks like some sort of stain. Try bathing/spraying him thoroughly and see if that changes it.


I thought this as well. I gave Helix a bath a few hours ago, and no change. I also noticed when I was giving him a bath that he has this on those smaller tail feathers underneath the bigger ones, like up near his butt. But, it's not as dark. I was thinking it might be from his poop and maybe ran down but there is no trail. It's just in those two spots so far. He also has a new tail feather coming in so once it grows out i can if its on the new one as well, though I'm not sure what it will mean either way. I will see how it is in the morning and report back. Thanks for the help so far from both of you.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It looks like he dragged his tail in grease/oil. Has he been around anything greasy? If you blot these areas with tissue paper does anything come off?

Is this just recent or gradual?

The only other thing I can think of is feather lice/mite that can do damage looking like this. If so, when a feather is held up to a light it would pass thru the damage.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 10, 2012)

srtiels said:


> It looks like he dragged his tail in grease/oil. Has he been around anything greasy? If you blot these areas with tissue paper does anything come off?
> 
> Is this just recent or gradual?
> 
> The only other thing I can think of is feather lice/mite that can do damage looking like this. If so, when a feather is held up to a light it would pass thru the damage.


He hasn't been around anything greasy. When he is not in his cage he is with me. It's hard for me to try and blot it because I would have to hold him, and we are not there yet. It has to be recent because I didn't see until yesterday. I noticed it when I was giving him scritches and I give him scritches everyday and I just noticed it yesterday. 

It seems to be lightening up, so that's good. Maybe from his bath yesterday. On a side note, he REALLY enjoyed his shower. In the past he would always just sit on my finger and let the water run over him. But yesterday for the first time he puffed up his feathers and was spreading his wings trying to get the water under there. 

So, I think I will give him a daily bath for the next few days and see what happens. I usually give him a good bath once a week and a spritz every other day. Also, what is the rule of thumb for bathing related to the oil in his feathers? One, two times a week?


----------



## juls11469 (Feb 16, 2014)

I've never heard a rule about frequency but I do know that it should be when they will not get overly chilled I have a shallow glass pie plate I keep on my kitchen counter with clean water every day that my adult cocktails use after they eat their fresh vegetables and pasta so I personally do not give mine baths they do it on their own.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

How interesting its fading now. I hope its not mites thats for sure.

FYI - Skiddles comes in the shower with me about 2-3 times a week - she loves it!!!!! But I do make sure its not cool in the house. And Skiddles likes to be blow dried. LOL! I am sure she was a pampered pooch in her previous life. :rofl:


----------



## Hobbs94 (Dec 23, 2013)

They say not to blow dry your tiel after a bath because it defeats the purpose somehow? I remember reading about it before I got Cali, you might want to research it? Here's where I read it:
http://www.cockatielcottage.net/baths.html


----------



## juls11469 (Feb 16, 2014)

My very first tiel loved showers but could never dry him so that's very cool you can. The two tiels who use the pie plate are touch me nots unless it's their idea lol.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 10, 2012)

Well, it has not faded anymore since last time. And that new tailfeather I was talking about grew alot more and it's black towards the tip as well. Maybe it is his mutation after all.

You can see how much it has lightened up.


----------

